

Remembering the one thing Google Wave was good for: that Pulp Fiction thing. - alexismadrigal
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/03/as-google-wave-sunsets-remembering-its-only-good-use-case/254809/

======
naner
Is the wave-in-a-box thing serviceable? With all the companies that jumped on
the Wave bandwagon I thought there'd be Wave service providers popping up.

